# GSP hates the water! HELP



## JohnBenoit09 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a 10 month old GSP who seems to hate the water. I have taken her to the river with dogs who love the water but when they get in she just sits at the edge of the river and cries. I can tell that she wants to get in but it seems she is too scared. I have also tried throwing a decoy in but she just sits at the edge and cries as well. It seems she wants to get in ,pacing back and fourth at the edge but just will never take a step in. I have been doing this for about 2 months. Any tips on what to do? I know GSPs usually love the water so I am wondering what I can do. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

JohnBenoit09 said:


> I have a 10 month old GSP who seems to hate the water. I have taken her to the river with dogs who love the water but when they get in she just sits at the edge of the river and cries. I can tell that she wants to get in but it seems she is too scared. I have also tried throwing a decoy in but she just sits at the edge and cries as well. It seems she wants to get in ,pacing back and fourth at the edge but just will never take a step in. I have been doing this for about 2 months. Any tips on what to do? I know GSPs usually love the water so I am wondering what I can do. Thanks for the help!



If she goes in a kennel at all, buy her a plastic kiddie pool. Put a block in the middle that stands above the water, and put treats she likes in a toy, like a kong or whatever. She needs to know water is fun and rewarding. Thats one way to get a scared dog too accept water.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

This was my remi at 6 months, She now belongs to another member of the forum now. It took her a minute, but once I gave her that kiddie pool, you couldnt keep her out of water.


----------



## thomas williams (Jun 16, 2010)

i usually get in the creek and make my dogs get in with me. I'll pick them up and put them down in the water. start out with ankle deep. pet them up real good. she's just not used to it yet. the kiddie pool might be best but this works for me after a few times of doin it.


----------



## maker4life (Jun 17, 2010)

thomas williams said:


> i usually get in the creek and make my dogs get in with me. I'll pick them up and put them down in the water. start out with ankle deep. pet them up real good. she's just not used to it yet. the kiddie pool might be best but this works for me after a few times of doin it.



x2 . Get out there in the water with her and get her comfortable . Even if you have to float her around in your arms for a while .


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jun 17, 2010)

Buddy thats on my avatar was that way at 6 months old then i got in the lake with him and that was the end of that problem and now he breaks ice getting in to go duck hunting he loves water. also the female i have thats bred to him now loves water cause she gets in my koi pond almost ever day


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 17, 2010)

thomas williams said:


> i usually get in the creek and make my dogs get in with me. I'll pick them up and put them down in the water. start out with ankle deep. pet them up real good. she's just not used to it yet. the kiddie pool might be best but this works for me after a few times of doin it.



Yep.

Do the reverse of training her to fetch.  Let her off the lead, then walk out in the water shoe top deep, call her, pet her up.  If she is retrieving at all, throw her bumper on the bank, have her bring it to you in the water.

Do that two or three days, then walk out ankle deep and so on until she will swim to you.  

Like other training, don't make a big deal about it --if she balks, go back to the last stage,

If you go slowly and don't make a big deal of it, she will be swimming in no time (well, not much time).


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 18, 2010)

Let her run real hard and get good and hot and then do the steps above.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 18, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Let her run real hard and get good and hot and then do the steps above.



EXACTLY!!!!

We had a jack russell that HATED a bath. But she would chase squirrels ( and anything else that moved) and get overheated to the point where I would open the front door to the house..............she would run in............run down the hall................into the bathroom and into the tub and lay down, waiting for me to turn on the cold water. And she'd lay there like she was in ecstasy.


----------

